

Gaze: Long Distance Movie Night - personjerry
https://letsgaze.com/

======
pedalpete
Interesting spin on content sharing.

I assume this is using webrtc as the platform?

~~~
lmb
Didn't see this was up here. Yeah, it's using WebRTC.

